# Buying high power Fog Machine, Looking for Suggestions



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I am in the market for a high power fog machine (1500+ Watts). I've been looking at the American DJ 1700 and the Chauvet models. I am looking to spend between $250-400. I was wondering what others suggest or their experiences. 

All Input appreciated,
RandalB


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

VEI is a brand you should put on your list as well.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll assume good quality.. VEI is on the list.

Any experience with any of these brands anyone?

RandalB


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Also look for Rosco. Some of these maybe a little higher than what your budget allows, but I have found a couple of Rosco 1600 on ebay for 100-200 and they are amazing. That is what I currently own and it is awsome. They won't tell you what cuft it puts out, because they go by how much juice it uses since you can fill the same amount of space with 1 oz of fog and 10 oz of fog. it is just more dense.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are buying used make sure you get to try it out. Bought a couple of used foggers last year and spent a few days trying to get them to work.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had an American DJ fog hog (smaller unit) for like 15 years and it has been great. I recently purchased a Chauvet F-1700 a few years ago and it is a BEAST - I love it.

The hands down best fog juice I've found is Rosco - and it seems like the amusement parks in my area use Rosco foggers and juice. I am definitely going to look into Rosco brand foggers before my next purchase.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes you should look on cl and buy some there! The fog juice can realy be expensive!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I use and have had no problems with Martin's Magnum series machines


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*smokin....*

I have had Chauvet hurricanes and the VEI 935, 2 of the 3 Chauvets that I bought didnt work worth a poop, just threw one in the garbage after only one season. The VEI kicked its butt, the one thing I like about the chauvets is their fluid level shut off. It turns it off if the fluid gets low so you wont burn it up. I think I might have ruined a VEI already. Make sure you test it, dont believe their crap. 3 to 4 hours my butt. Better top it off every 1 1/2-2 hours to be safe.


----------

